
Porn sites must age-verify British users starting July 15 - grawprog
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/04/uk-will-use-isp-blacklists-to-keep-kids-away-from-online-porn/
======
LinuxBender
This process could have easily been avoided by simply requiring websites to
add the RTA header to any part of the site that could contain adult material
or user created content.

It looks like this:

    
    
        rating "RTA-5042-1996-1400-1577-RTA"
    

It is trivial to configure in all web servers and most reverse proxies. Then
simply put the requirement on parents to enable parental controls on their
devices. Each parent should be able to decide what is appropriate for their
progeny.

Instead, people must submit more PII to governments and websites. I can
imagine this going horribly sideways. Or perhaps side-stepped? Perhaps usenet
and small chan boards will make a come-back.

~~~
Mirioron
The whole point of this legislation is to create tools to control the internet
more and more. Protecting children is just an excuse, like it almost always
is.

~~~
hsbaut76
Whilst I tend to agree, it's pretty shocking how easy it is to access high
fidelity extreme content.

I grew up with dialup modems, so accessing this content wasn't particularly
easy or quick. Today, 2 clicks and you have children (and adults) terrified at
what they have seen.

The internet has changed a lot, the speed, popularity and economic prospects
make it very popular for everyone. Because of this more standardized
pornography controls are needed. Not only to protect children, but also to
stop human trafficking and abuse.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Whilst I tend to agree, it's pretty shocking how easy it is to access high
> fidelity extreme content.

It's a lot _less_ easy to do so _accidentally_ than it was 20 or so years ago,
unless you are just defining “high fidelity” narrowly and are more concerned
about comparatively mild but high production value content than, say, 240p
video or 800x600 still bestiality, child porn, etc.

~~~
dragonsngoblins
Yeah you used to be able to just stumble onto some pretty sick stuff. These
days even vanilla pornography is harder to accidentally see from innocent
google searches but when I was a kid that kind of thing happened at least
sometimes.

